# My Sierra Cosworth.



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

A few pics for you all


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

EDIT: Here's a link to the album, there's a fair few more pics in there 

http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q307/stuartbodycote/Cosworth pro pic album/


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning flawless example you have there.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

thats some think u dont often see looks stunning


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice that looks well looked after.

great shots


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Fantastic. Lovely looking ford there well done bud. :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely car mate. This was era, and this was my dream car at the time. That example is beautiful, a credit to you.


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Stunning car! Love the wheels :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

:devil: :devil: :devil:

What a car! Looks perfect!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Splurge!

Gorgeous car mate!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolutley amazing - something to be very proud of!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Stunning Example :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

your cossie is mint.:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome Car! nice photography too!!


----------



## Evo340 (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW !!!! Nice motor


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice with some great original touches
Saturday afternoon drives through the town must turn some heads :thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolute class.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

wow. all i can say.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers for the kind words everyone  Photography was by Chris Wallbank, and the pics were taken for the 300th edition of FastFord magazine that was out in the shops last December.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!

My first car was a '86 Escort 1.3L and it had the exact same stereo. lol


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

:argie::argie:Very very nice!!!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome, now thats worth a few dollars! :thumb:


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Just perfect. As with most of the Ford show cars I bet it's absolutely mint underneath as well.

Love the BBS E30's.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Gotta say mate you car is gorgeous!!!

One of my all time fave cars!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Stunning example and a credit to you.....:thumb:

great bit shot with a bit oppersite lock coming on!!!

Nice to see original, ooo and not to much mods under the bonnet hehehee:driver:


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers y'all 



david_h said:


> Just perfect. As with most of the Ford show cars I bet it's absolutely mint underneath as well.
> 
> Love the BBS E30's.


lol she's not bad underneith....not mint as of yet, but everything is powder coated/re-plated etc, just need to finishing prepping the floor for paint. Very close on the wheels btw...not E30's though, but E50's:thumb:


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Beautiful:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Stunning example and a credit to you.....:thumb:
> 
> ...


Got just enough mods to keep just over 1200kg interesting Tried really hard to get a real decent side ways shot but the freshly laid tarmac was having none of it...way to grippy.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

She`s a beaut alright :thumb:

I can even remember the first time I ever saw one on the road, when I were a lad


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

What a car, I wouldn't change a thing, it is perfect !


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I seen the pics and was just about to say were these from the fast ford shoot but thats already been answered:lol:
Shes looking even more stunning than I remember Stu.


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

rather nice to say the least!!!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Mmmmmm my dream car


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

GIMME GIMME GIMME......



Thats just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers everyone 



Beau Technique said:


> I seen the pics and was just about to say were these from the fast ford shoot but thats already been answered:lol:
> Shes looking even more stunning than I remember Stu.


lol cheers....tbh in reality she's not the same car you remember....every nut, bolt and washer has been replaced. In fact the parts you can actually see that haven't changed in any way are the side and rear glass and the seats (but they'll be getting a refurb this year as well as the cloth is alittle saggy imo). 
I'll have some paint correction work for you this year as well Scott, a quick going over this one ready for a show season and also I could do with the GTO having a quick look over for an opinion on correction work :thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking stunning! 

Think I saw it a Silverstone Ford Fair 2007? Not been able to go since that year.


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

MattJ VXR said:


> Looking stunning!
> 
> Think I saw it a Silverstone Ford Fair 2007? Not been able to go since that year.


Cheers 
Wouldnt have been mine at FF in 2007 though, as she was stripped down end of 2005 and only got back on the road last June. Did make 2010 FordFair though....


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful. All three...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

blackcossiestu said:


> Cheers everyone
> lol cheers....tbh in reality she's not the same car you remember....every nut, bolt and washer has been replaced. In fact the parts you can actually see that haven't changed in any way are the side and rear glass and the seats (but they'll be getting a refurb this year as well as the cloth is alittle saggy imo).
> I'll have some paint correction work for you this year as well Scott, a quick going over this one ready for a show season and also I could do with the GTO having a quick look over for an opinion on correction work :thumb:


Cool beans matey, whenevr your ready:thumb:. I remember you saying the powder coater was looking at you odly after some of your requests but its proven that it was worth it.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Now that is very, very special!


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Love Love Love Love Love Love....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb car, looks top notch such a classic.


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers everyone for the nice comments...makes all the hard work worth it 
If anyone is interested, here's a link to the restoration thread 

http://bbs.rsownersclub.co.uk/showthread.php?t=103652&highlight=resto


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

very nice mate looks well looked after :thumb:
a credit to you!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good as ever Stu.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Georgeous car ,what kind of wheels are they??,were they a ford option or are they aftermarket???


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers everyone 

Wheels are three peice magnesium BBS E50 race wheels. Basically the same as what the BTCC cars ran except these are much rarer four stud instead of centre locks....owe me a sodding fortune and not really worth the effort imo


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

WOW! love 3 doors bbs rims are epic.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

blackcossiestu said:


> Got just enough mods to keep just over 1200kg interesting Tried really hard to get a real decent side ways shot but the freshly laid tarmac was having none of it...way to grippy.


Turn up the BOOST!!! should do the trick:thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

blackcossiestu said:


> Cheers
> Wouldnt have been mine at FF in 2007 though, as she was stripped down end of 2005 and only got back on the road last June. Did make 2010 FordFair though....


Must have been a similar looking Cossie, probably not as nice as yours though! :thumb:

Will try and go this year.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Absolutely top drawer! Just stunning,health to wear.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

blackcossiestu said:


> Got just enough mods to keep just over 1200kg interesting Tried really hard to get a real decent side ways shot but the freshly laid tarmac was having none of it...way to grippy.





123quackers said:


> Turn up the BOOST!!! should do the trick:thumb:


Balls, you wasn't pushing it hard enough.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

nath69uk said:


> Balls, you wasn't pushing it hard enough.


You aint seen him driving it!
My ST24 didnt waste any time but he left me for dust off the lights and it loves a little fish tailing.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow !!
Simply stunning !!


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

that my friend is a stunning unmolested example im in love


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers all 



123quackers said:


> Turn up the BOOST!!! should do the trick:thumb:


To be honest that is exactly right.....she's still on her base map, which has a very limited usable rev range (T4 spool up time dont help lol). Will get the full live map done this year:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

very tidy, i like these


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!! Looks in mint condition. Great pictures!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning car


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

blackcossiestu said:


> Cheers all
> 
> To be honest that is exactly right.....she's still on her base map, which has a very limited usable rev range (T4 spool up time dont help lol). Will get the full live map done this year:thumb:


Liking the sound of that little mod.........

We look forward to some pics on full oversteer soon then Yippee:thumb:


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice to finally see it running mate! Should shut a few of the NCC lads up that used to give you stick about it lol. Seen you a couple of times at the meets Wan used to sort at riverside but don't think we ever really spoke .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simply lovely! :argie: Fantastic example and great to see pics of it on here. Thanks for sharing them :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Loving the Old School 'Cosser' :thumb: 

...did anyone see top gear last night... cosworth backed the wrong pony there I am afraid


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just read the whole resto thread on rsoc. amazing work on a stunning example:argie: Maybe one day keep up the amazing work :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

kieran1980 said:


> Just read the whole resto thread on rsoc. amazing work on a stunning example:argie: Maybe one day keep up the amazing work :thumb:


Linky to that please?


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://bbs.rsownersclub.co.uk/showthread.php?t=103652&highlight=resto
There you go mate :thumb:


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

That looks brand new! :doublesho A credit to you. Great photos too! :thumb: Thank you for sharing them.

Paul


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

blackcossiestu said:


>


Mint


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY (Aug 21, 2010)

best car i drove.. rs500, with full race engine. was build for a mate of mine,

epic car and very fun


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:doublesho stunning


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow wasn't expecting this much of an appreciation! Cheers everyone 

There's a few things I want to change, the engine bay has far too much going on so that needs rethinking and the seats are alittle sagging in places so they need sorting also. Apart from that I'm basically happy with the overall look. 
Next main project is my Mitsubishi, eventually I want this to be visually nearly at the same standard as the Sierra is.










I think it'll be worth it as they are seriously underestimated cars in this country, and Ive got a feeling the values are set to start increasing


----------



## Baran35 (Jul 8, 2010)

Best Sierra Cosworth i ever seen.. What a clasic!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

blackcossiestu said:


> I think it'll be worth it as they are seriously underestimated cars in this country, and Ive got a feeling the values are set to start increasing


At the speed they are currently being scrapped - I would have to agree.

Stunning GTO :thumb:

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Baran35 said:


> Best Sierra Cosworth i ever seen.. What a clasic!


Thank you



DPN said:


> At the speed they are currently being scrapped - I would have to agree.
> 
> Stunning GTO :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave....I'll get her there bit by bit, main goal for the next few weeks is just to get her back on the road, then it'll be mod and tidy up time  The Sierra has taken 10yrs and around 40k to get it how I want it, hope the GTO is easier on my wallet and time lol


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Simply Stunning enough said
I'd love a black 3 door


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Black Cossie's are stunning


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

blackcossiestu said:


> Cheers everyone
> 
> Wheels are three peice magnesium BBS E50 race wheels. Basically the same as what the BTCC cars ran except these are much rarer four stud instead of centre locks....owe me a sodding fortune and not really worth the effort imo


I beg to differ :thumb: Worth every penny and all the effort (and I bet there was lots of both!) imo.

They make the car :car:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous looking Cosworth


----------



## Craig-McB (Feb 3, 2011)

Best cossie of all times love theses old 1s top looking motor mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunning chap, just stunning.

Concourse IMHO.:thumb:


----------



## Chris_Toni (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks awesome pal


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

:argie: :argie:

Absolutey stunning!


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheers everyone 



MerlinGTI said:


> I beg to differ :thumb: Worth every penny and all the effort (and I bet there was lots of both!) imo.
> 
> They make the car :car:


In total, inc longer studs to make them fit, and tyres etc etc the wheels owe me around 3.5k....hope the wife dont read this lol


----------



## pudzy67 (Nov 2, 2010)

love this


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG i'm in love :argie:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

A beautiful car.....reminds me of our old black 3 door Sierra....really miss that car......stunning, a real credit to you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyBrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmmmm very nice


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Lovely RS500.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

love those cars


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Stu!

Nice to see you on here mate, your kinda place.

Cars looking well mate, its sounded amazing the last time you bought it down the Nottingham Meet and left in all that Cossie grace 

Credit to you mate.

James AKA James_RScos.


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Aint been on here for a few weeks, so just a quick thank you for all the kind words 

You know what James, I aint gotta clue what my car sounds like outside, I'll have to chuck the keys to some one and let them do a drive by me some time lol. I'll try and attend another Notts meet come summer, when outside lighting aint so crucial


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

:thumbERFECTION:thumb:


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Think ive just wet my pants thats awesome mate a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Mate that is stunning....................!


----------



## Travis (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good Stu .


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

That is such a stunning example of one of my all time favorite cars. Absolutly love it mate bet your proud of that one


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Proper old-school road burner!!:driver:

Looks superb!!:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning...


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...Stunning

:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

stunning, beginning to think id really like one of these!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

That is beautiful !!!!! i miss mine so much, had a black 4x4 sapphire. Stunning looking car you have mate, its a credit to you.


----------

